# authenticating with peap-mschapv2 on cabled net

## siguru1

Hello people. 

i am in the process of installing gentoo onto an old HP pavillion dv5000.

i have access to a cabled internet connection, but i need to connect via mschapv2 to get my base system installed. ive had no luck gentting internet so far.

so far i have solved it by setting up a identical system with the livedvd shell in vmware player on my newer computer running on win7. 

i use it to fetch all distfiles, for so transferring them via a usb hard drive to the HP. this process is time consuming and if i change anything i suddently dont have the neccesary distfiles.

the question is: how do i set up the cabled network to authenticate using peap-mschapv2?

i was hoping anyone could point me in the right direction, i have been googling and installing all day.

----------

## chithanh

wpa_supplicant does support wired ethernet too. So create a wpa_supplicant.conf for peap/mschapv2, then invoke it with -D wired parameter.

----------

## siguru1

thanks

----------

## siguru1

it worked like a charm   :Very Happy: 

/etc/conf.d/net

```

modules="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_eth0="-Dwired"

```

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=root

ap_scan=0

fast_reauth=1

network={

        key_mgmt=IEEE8021X

        eap=PEAP

        pairwise=CCMP TKIP

        identity="username@domain.com"

        anonymous_identity="username@domain.com"

        password="password"

        phase2="auth=MSCHAPV2"

        priority=2

}
```

then commands: 

```
wpa_supplicant -D wired -i eth0 /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf &
```

```
dhcpcd -i eth0
```

----------

